# Looking for local assistance in disposing AF Stuff



## BrokeCurmudgeon

"Now is the time for all good men to ....RYRYRY"
I am looking for someone local to assist me in disposing of my American Flyer Stuff. I want someone to come physically to my place and sort, pack and dispose my small collection. I am willing to either pay for the service or trade some for the service.
It seems like it is time to give it up. I have been trying to rebuild/rewire a 312 for the past three weeks but all I do is add two more problems to the one that I was trying to fix. Vision, shaking hands and loss of mental dexterity brings me to this point.


----------



## mopac

Broke, you have caught me off guard. Did not see this coming. Certainly hope you reconsider. Flyernut has said many times he will help with repairs. All you would have to do is run the trains. You have a nice layout, I don't have one. I think you need to reconsider this decision. You would miss your old flyers, and then what would you do
when they are all gone. What do you want to do, play ping pong? I understand the shaking and eyesight. Can't help with that. I know you would miss your trains if they are gone. Send flyernut 2 or 3 at a time and let him take his time. He is a busy guy.
But he would do it for you. Quit working on them. Its causing frustration. Your mechanic days are over. But you can still be an engineer. That's the fun part.


----------



## AmFlyer

Fred, we respect your decision but are you really sure? We really hate to lose a fellow S gauge operator from our fold, we will miss you.


----------



## dooper

I totally agree with MoPac and AmFlyer.
Al


----------



## Jwh2000

Fred, Please rethink.


----------



## flyernut

Fred, please re-think.. I'll fix or attempt to fix any steam engine you have, free of charge, parts,etc. Just send them to me.. and if I have a little extra cash, heck, I'll even pay the shipping.. My heart goes out to you about the health concerns, and you're always in my thoughts and prayers..My cousin faced the same problems and he ended up selling his entire collection of post-war Lionel... Even if you do decide to sell, you had better stay with us in the forum, we all appreciate you and your thoughts..


----------



## Kelpieflyer

Hey Broke,

I know that you don't know me except as a person on the forum, but I would be happy to help repair things also. Like everyone else, no charge. I can tell that you enjoy the trains, so think about taking the guys up on their offers.

I've been a flyer guy since 1969 when I got a surplus stock All Aboard set when I was 6, and cant get it out of my blood.


----------



## mopac

Broke, can you still run trains? Do you enjoy running AF steamers? Have you read these posts? You have friends that will do your repairs. Don't get stubborn on us. Take the help.
If you still want to get rid of your trains then do it. But just know you did not have to.


----------



## AmFlyerFan

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> It seems like it is time to give it up. I have been trying to rebuild/rewire a 312 for the past three weeks but all I do is add two more problems to the one that I was trying to fix.



I think your 312 issue is clouding your mind. Put it away for a bit and enjoy your other S stuff. If it was easy, it wouldn't be as much fun. We've all seen how active you been in the past, hopefully this will pass.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

It is very nice to see how many good friends, that I have never met, on this forum! I truly appreciate all the well wishes expressed. Of course I don't want to depose of my American Flyer's and I get much pleasure just looking at them. My motive was to try and please my wife. She doesn't care if I have them but is getting tired of my frustrations and sometimes bad temper as I deal with wanting to do what I use to do in the past. (It is not just the trains, but I will leave that alone. lol)
Thanks for letting me know that I have friends that care! :appl::appl::appl: I will ask the moderator to delete this thread and put it all behind me.


----------



## AmFlyerFan

*BigBoy 4014 on the move*

On another thread, the U.P. schedule shows a stop in Mpls. on July 18th. I'll be there!

Thanx for this tip. I was there and took some pictures. Here is the link 'BigBoy 4014 on the move'.

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=182306


----------



## mopac

I was told that 4014 would visit St Louis but its not on the schedule.


----------



## Jwh2000

Anyway I can help.let me know.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

mopac said:


> Broke, can you still run trains? Do you enjoy running AF steamers? Have you read these posts? You have friends that will do your repairs. Don't get stubborn on us. Take the help.
> If you still want to get rid of your trains then do it. But just know you did not have to.


Thanks Al (Mopac)! I have read the posts and I am overwhelmed by all of the kind words. I am going to hang in there but try to not do as much as I would want to. Loren (FlyerNut), I know that I can always call upon you. Thanks Buddy! Tom (AmFlyer), I appreciate your encouraging words. Al (Dooper), I have always enjoyed your comments and wouldn't want to miss your inputs. jwh2000, thanks for the encouragement!. Russell, you are one of the many that makes this forum so good. AmFlyerFan, thanks for your encouragement. 
I hope that I did not miss any of my fine friends on this forum! If I did, please excuse me as I truly appreciate everyone's encouragement.
Enough said as I have already embarrassed myself by whining about getting old.:laugh::laugh::laugh: As my lovely wife of 54 years says to me "Suck it up Nancy!" despite that I remind her that my name is Fred. Thanks all!:thumbsup:


----------



## mopac

Broke I understand your frustration. And I understand your wife not liking your pissy mood. Moody old men can be a pain. You like running your 282. flyernut went through it for you. Let flyernut go through a few more for you and you run them. Do not work on
them. LOL, you will just make it harder for flyernut. I have decent eyesight and no shaking hands and still don't get my AF work done. If something gets too frustrating its not fun anymore. We will forget this thread Broke. Just do what we discussed. Happy running!!


----------



## flyernut

We'll fix your trains, you just run them!!..Love ya brother!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dooper

Broke, thank you for the compliment. One never knows how posts are received. I can have a weird sense of humor at times, but never mean any disrespect to anyone. I have always enjoyed your and MoPac's banter. Hang in there and let me know if I can help in anyway. 

I have always said 'If you wife is giving you crap and you do not believe you deserve it, don't accept it' It helps stay away from arguments (but sometimes by doing that you can make her madder). Hope you understand what I am trying to say.
Al


----------



## Old feller

Broke,
I don't post much, but read almost all of the posts and yours were always special for your humor and your questions often seemed to address many of the questions that I had. 
I feel your frustration, I am needing more light and more lenses to work on these trains. I hope to reduce my inventory soon to just my favorites, and have them running well without so much repairing.
Whatever, don't leave the forum, you have made it a fun and informative place to hang out.


----------



## AFGP9

*Broke*

Broke we don't know each other but hang in there. I have been a forum member for a few years and get great enjoyment from your comments as well as other members. I haven't posted for some time but do monitor the forum for enjoyment. Just when I come across a problem and am ready to post a question about it, somebody has the same problem and I get my answer without asking the members. Great bunch of informative people. 

As a side note, I lost my wife 2 years ago and was ready to sell out too because she was a big part of the AF hobby with me not to mention riding excursion trains wherever we could find them. She loved trains, especially steam. After her passing it was no fun to go down to the train room any more with out her. Luckily I left the layout up and my collection complete. It took some doing mentally but I am now back at it again thanks to reading posts from you, flyernut, mopac, Am Flyer Fan, and the rest of the community.


----------



## mopac

I lost my wife 4 years ago. She was not my train buddy. She tolerated them. But she was my fishing buddy. We fished a couple times a week. Bass fishing. I have not had my fishing boat out once since she died. Guess I need to get it out. I have fished twice this year with one of my sons.

The wife would go train watching with me and if a steam engine was running she would film it for me, back when I was working. She was a hot blond and she thought it was so funny that the trains would blow their horn for her but not for me. All she had to do was wave.


----------



## yd328

Broke,
Keep with it. Like some others I'm not here much lately but do check in to see whats going on. I do enjoy yours and others posts. There is a good bunch here that will help with the tougher problems.

Gary


----------



## shaker281

Wow, this is a great community! I'm very impressed.


----------



## mopac

Welcome to the forum Shaker. Glad you made it here. Truly a group of nice guys.
Always ready to help with a problem on your AF trains. Lots of knowledge here.


----------



## [email protected]

mopac said:


> ...Certainly hope you reconsider. Flyernut has said many times he will help with repairs. All you would have to do is run the trains. You have a nice layout, I don't have one. I think you need to reconsider this decision. You would miss your old flyers, and then what would you do
> when they are all gone. What do you want to do, play ping pong? I understand the shaking and eyesight. Can't help with that. I know you would miss your trains if they are gone. Send flyernut 2 or 3 at a time and let him take his time. He is a busy guy.
> But he would do it for you. Quit working on them. Its causing frustration. Your mechanic days are over. But you can still be an engineer. That's the fun part.


Well said!


----------



## cramden

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> "Now is the time for all good men to ....RYRYRY"
> I am looking for someone local to assist me in disposing of my American Flyer Stuff. I want someone to come physically to my place and sort, pack and dispose my small collection. I am willing to either pay for the service or trade some for the service.
> It seems like it is time to give it up. I have been trying to rebuild/rewire a 312 for the past three weeks but all I do is add two more problems to the one that I was trying to fix. Vision, shaking hands and loss of mental dexterity brings me to this point.


 Glad you reconsidered Fred. I too would have missed your posts. Haven't been on the forum for a while, once the weather breaks I tend to spend most of my time doing stuff in my yard and gardens. Of course, there is the other projects that my better half has for me to do indoors. Trains get pushed to the back burner. Again, glad you had a change of heart. Looks like I've got some catching up on reading.


----------



## AmFlyerFan

*BigBoy 4014 on the move*

Heres the link to my pictures.
July 18th. St. Paul Union Depot. I was there.
Thanx for the tip.


https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=182306


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

cramden said:


> Glad you reconsidered Fred. I too would have missed your posts. Haven't been on the forum for a while, once the weather breaks I tend to spend most of my time doing stuff in my yard and gardens. Of course, there is the other projects that my better half has for me to do indoors. Trains get pushed to the back burner. Again, glad you had a change of heart. Looks like I've got some catching up on reading.


Thanks Cramden! I really don't want to dispose them. I really enjoy just having them despite not being able to do what I want to them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

We all get old Fred, nature of the beast. I certainly wish I could do all the stuff I used to be able to do, I just live within my limitations. I'm glad to see you reconsidering, as others have said, enjoy the working trains.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We all get old Fred, nature of the beast. I certainly wish I could do all the stuff I used to be able to do, I just live within my limitations. I'm glad to see you reconsidering, as others have said, enjoy the working trains.


Thanks John! It is sure good to have all the fine friends, although we have never met, here on this forum!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I met a ton of people in the forums, and later I get to meet many of them in person, it's a real treat. I'm lucky to be pretty much in the catbird seat for railroading here in PA. Lots of local train shows and train people, and York is less than two hours away! 

FWIW, I fix trains, and I still have some sitting on the shelf that need work. I'll get to them someday.


----------



## hjstr6

Wow! I am new to this forum and I am really impressed with the comradery all have shown Broke. Glad I joined.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon

Although I have never personally met my MTF friends, they have shown me much friendship. There are many fine and good people here on this forum! And to think, we all share a common interest, Model Trains.:appl:


----------



## AmFlyer

We are always glad to have a new participant!


----------

